# Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης: Διπλή εκδήλωση της Π.Ε.Μ.



## nickel (Sep 12, 2008)

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ
(ΜΕΛΟΣ F.I.T.)
*ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ*

ΔΙΠΛΗ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ
ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ
*«ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ»*

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*​
Η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μεταφραστών γιορτάζει την *Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης* και διοργανώνει διπλή εκδήλωση σε *Αθήνα* και *Θεσσαλονίκη*. Στην *Αθήνα* η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη Στοά του Βιβλίου (Πεσμαζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου), τη Δευτέρα 29 Σεπτεμβρίου και ώρα 19:00 με 22:00, και στη Θεσσαλονίκη στο Αμφιθέατρο Κεντρικής Βιβλιοθήκης Α.Π.Θ. (Πανεπιστημιούπολη), την Τρίτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου και ώρα 19:00 με 22:00. Η εκδήλωση θα περιλαμβάνει ομιλίες και συζήτηση για θέματα που απασχολούν τους μεταφραστές στην Ελλάδα σήμερα και είναι ανοιχτή για τα μέλη της Π.Ε.Μ. και όλους τους φίλους της Μετάφρασης.

Πρόγραμμα:


Παρουσίαση της Π.Ε.Μ.
— Δανάη Φέρρη (μεταφράστρια-διερμηνέας, μέλος Δ.Σ. Π.Ε.Μ.)​
«Έχουν μέλλον οι μεταφραστές στο μέλλον της μετάφρασης;»
— Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης (μεταφραστής, Διευθυντής Σπουδών του κέντρου εκπαίδευσης μεταφραστών meta|φραση, μέλος Π.Ε.Μ.)​
Ανοιχτή συζήτηση:

Προβληματισμοί που προκύπτουν από το νομοσχέδιο για την αναδιάρθρωση της μεταφραστικής υπηρεσίας
—Ανθή Βήδενμαϊερ (λέκτορας Γερμανικής Φιλολογίας Α.Π.Θ., μεταφράστρια-διερμηνέας, πρώην πρόεδρος Π.Ε.Μ.)​
Θα ακολουθήσει μπουφές.

Με εκτίμηση,
*
Το Δ.Σ. της Π.Ε.Μ.*


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Καλημέρα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο. Θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω την εκδήλωση της Δευτέρας. Ελπίζω να μαζευτούμε πολλοί εκεί. Και μετά το εκεί να υπάρχει και το αλλού. Μπορώ από τώρα να προβλέψω το βραχυπρόθεσμο μέλλον κάποιων μεταφραστών.


----------



## diceman (Sep 27, 2008)

*Tip:* Κάντε τα πλάνα σας από τις 11 και μετά. Η εκδήλωση θα τελειώσει γύρω στις 9:30-9:45, αλλά μετά θα μεταφερθούμε στην αίθουσα του μπουφέ έως τις 11.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μπορώ από τώρα να προβλέψω το βραχυπρόθεσμο μέλλον κάποιων μεταφραστών.


Σαν απειλή ακούστηκε αυτό. Αφού στην αρχή νόμισα ότι έγραφε "το βραχύβιο μέλλον". Γιατρέ, θα ζήσω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Σαν απειλή ακούστηκε αυτό. Αφού στην αρχή νόμισα ότι έγραφε "το βραχύβιο μέλλον". Γιατρέ, θα ζήσω;


Τι έχεις να φοβηθείς από ένα προφήτη που δεν καταφέρνει να δει ένα διακριτικό «θα ακολουθήσει μπουφές» και έχει φτιάξει στο μυαλό του μια εικόνα ραχατιού μπροστά σε παϊδάκια αντί για ορθοστασία μπροστά σε καναπεδάκια;


----------

